# 75 Gallon Dream Tank



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

So, I've recently hatched the idea for a giant dream tank. I want a 75 gallon, beautifully 'scaped community tank, with a betta as the centerpiece (of course). I was wracking my brain for some kind of theme or idea as to how I want the tank to look and "feel". Last night, it hit me. A Middle Earth tank.

I want the fish in my community to represent various races of Middle Earth, but I need some help coming up with fitting matches, while also keeping them compatible with the betta (and each other). Here's what I've got so far.

Hobbits: some kind of small Cory cat
They're fun-loving, social, like being in/near the ground, but will go off on an adventure to a far-off place (the surface) on occasion.

Dwarves: shrimp; various kinds/colors
Again, like being near the ground. They tend to keep to themselves, and are always busy. Also, the males and females look very similar.

Ranger: Bristlenose Pleco (male)
Another one that keeps to himself. He doesn't need a group to hang with. Plus, the bushy nose reminds me of the beard of a certain, long-shanked fellow.


I would like to have some kind of representation for elves, men, and perhaps the eagles, too. I would lump orcs, goblins, and Uruk-hai together. The betta would likely represent a wizard.

What are your thoughts? Any suggestions for what other species I could add?

This tank is a long way off in the future, but planning is half the fun!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

i love this lol, 
for the cories I personally love the skunks because of there unique spike and the peppered cories since they are grey and black but tend to shine a metallic green.

for the shrimp that's also gonna be fun to play around with since you can do so many colors.

if not a bristle nose because of there size, you could try farlowella or twig catfish.

I'm thing glow or neon tetras somewhere along those lines lol
for an eagle or some creature what about African butterfly fish

and some unique loaches for somekinda mythical creature lol


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

With dwarf shrimp you can only get two kinds unless you want them to inbreed and end up with a bunch of muddy brown shrimp. Here's an explanation: http://www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding And here's a compatibility chart: http://www.planetinverts.com/Shrimp-Chart3.jpg


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

eatmice2010 said:


> i love this lol,
> [...]
> 
> if not a bristle nose because of there size, you could try farlowella or twig catfish.
> ...


Bristle-noses don't get too big. I think they max out at five inches, which would be fine in a 75 gallon. 

I've been mulling over getting neons and green neons for the elves, and maybe rummy-noses for the men.

I'm not too huge on the look of loaches, though. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



SplashyBetta said:


> With dwarf shrimp you can only get two kinds unless you want them to inbreed and end up with a bunch of muddy brown shrimp. Here's an explanation: Freshwater Shrimps Interbreeding/Crossbreeding Chart And here's a compatibility chart: http://www.planetinverts.com/Shrimp-Chart3.jpg


O_O I never even thought of that! Thanks for pointing that out! In that case, I would definitely follow that chart to make sure I don't end up with "wild" shrimp.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hengeli Rasboras very cool fish. 
Galaxy Rasboras these are small so a shoal of 20 would look great.



> and some unique loaches for some kinda mythical creature lol


Kuhli Loaches I have about 12 in a 2 footer with a betta.

A Betta in a 75 g, I would look into a Giant Betta.

Bristle nose See if you can get a long fin albino or red.



> African butterfly fish


Not with a Betta one will most likely kill the other.


----------

